
Why do programmers need long periods of silence in order to do their job? - turrini
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-programmers-need-long-periods-of-silence-in-order-to-do-their-job?share=1
======
shams93
We need concentration, the question is why people think sticking 40 people in
a tiny room is going to be the best way to write code when we need silence and
isolation when the rubber hits the road. Ultimately you are responsible for
your chunk of the codebase, if you're turning around asking too many questions
you slow down the rest of the team.

~~~
Frenchgeek
"Well, if it work for an assembly line..."

------
oblib
I'd say that's a good answer to the question.

I could never code in a busy, noisy, office environment. I'd do fine in a tiny
room that was quiet as long as no one was knocking on the door, which is what
I have at home where I work, but when I first read about "The Open-Concept
Office" I just cringed at the thought of it.

I honestly thought I must be odd (or just old) because according to the hype
everyone was loving it. Maybe they're growing up :D

------
willcate
A programmer can't get "in the zone" and be truly productive unless he/she is
afford several undisturbed hours at a stretch. It doesn't necessarily need to
be silent time, but it does need to be undisturbed time.

